# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Hermes & Pegasus [Princess Joan & Princess Elizabeth]

## Roi Baudoin

Μια μικρή διακοπή για λίγο.
Μια φωτογραφία από το περίφημο βιβλίο της *Γεωγραφίας της Γ' και της Δ' τάξης Δημοτικού* του 1975 με ένα ιστορικό πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο αυτό είναι το δεύτερο *"Ερμής"* της Ηπειρωτικής. Αυτό, όμως, με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο Α.Μώλο.
Οι αναζητήσεις σε παλιά βιβλία της Γεωγραφίας συνεχίζονται .....

Πλοίο Ηπειρωτικής.jpg

----------


## starce

Gia thn photo toy plio ths Epirotiki me siguria inai ena apo h HERMES h PEGASUS kai ta dio toy 1930  poy agorastikane to 1961 apo thn Canadian Pacific Railways.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Princess Elizabeth_ (later _Pegasus_) was built in Glasgow in 1930 and served the Seattle-Victoria-Vancouver triangle until 1959. Sold to _Epirotiki_ in 1960 she became _Pegasus_. Her interior was palatial.

Princess Elizabeth 2.jpg

Princess Elizabeth interior 1958.jpg

Yet, like most CP Lines ships _Princess Elizabeth_ (later _Pegasus_) had a very unusual, old-style cut that was not very pleasing

Princess Elizabeth 3.jpg

And the regal _Princess Joan_ was to travel the Mediterranean as the _Hermes._ Photographs from a 1959 book _Pacific Coastal Liners_ by Gordon Newell and John Williamson (Bonanza Books, New York, 1959).

Princess Joan 2.jpg

Princess Joan.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

These two important Epirotiki ships the Princess Joan and Princess Elizabeth in common with their earlier predecessors of Typaldos and her Chandris contemporary Princess Helene, formed an attractive pair of mini liners which operated a very successful service from Venice to Greece, Cyprus and Israel and vice versa which was marketed as the Four Seas voyage.

They also undertook some longer cruises both under charter and for Epirotiki Lines proper and ventured outside the Mediterranean as far as the Canaries and further.

Am attaching a selection of pages from their early brochures 1962/1966 and two official company postcards. They were well fitted out and had some very nice classic interiors. The Hermes was a regular visitor to Gibraltar during the late 1960's. Henry.
scan0168.jpg

scan0169.jpg

scan0170.jpg

scan0171.jpg

scan0172.jpg

----------


## starce

Very interesting. Thanks Henry

----------


## Ellinis

Very elegant interiors... especially the main hall is something that I would never imagine to see in such small ships!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> These two important Epirotiki ships the Princess Joan and Princess Elizabeth in common with their earlier predecessors of Typaldos and her Chandris contemporary Princess Helene, formed an attractive pair of mini liners which operated a very successful service from Venice to Greece, Cyprus and Israel and vice versa which was marketed as the Four Seas voyage.
> 
> They also undertook some longer cruises both under charter and for Epirotiki Lines proper and ventured outside the Mediterranean as far as the Canaries and further.
> 
> Am attaching a selection of pages from their early brochures 1962/1966 and two official company postcards. They were well fitted out and had some very nice classic interiors. The Hermes was a regular visitor to Gibraltar during the late 1960's. Henry.


Και εδω μια ωραια αγγελια της _Ηπε__ι__ρωτικης_ απο το 1967. Παρουσιαζει το _Pegasus_ και το *Hermes* (καθως και αλλα πλοια). Προερχεται απο ενα προγραμμα της _Εθνικης Λυρικης Σκηνης_ του 1967−68

We have seen Henry's great brochures of *Pegasus* and *Hermes.* Here is now a nice ad of the same...  It appears (along with other _Epirotiki_ ships) in a playbill of the 1967-68 season of the _Greek National Opera_ (Ethniki Lyriki Skini)

Picture 23a.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτό πως μας γλύτωσε? (το Princess Patricia)

prieeeencesspatricia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Pegasus_ in 1971. This one for our friend in Gibraltar, _Henry Casciaro

_Pegasus 1971.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, what a great photo of this beautiful mini liner. I have a particularly soft spot for these lovely twins Pegasus and Hermes. The latter called several times at Gib when doing Western Med and Canary Island cruises in the 60's and 70's when I was very young and I can still remember her berthed in our port. A pity I did not take any photos then!

Many thanks for this and best regards
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφημιση του *Ερμης* και του *Ατρευς* απο τις 6 Ιουλιου 1961

Advertisement of July 6, 1961 showing the *Hermes* and *Atreus* doing trips from Venice all the way down to Haifa

19610706 Hermes Atreus.jpg

_Pegasus_ στις 11 Ιουνιου 1964

19640611 Pegasus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> And the regal _Princess Joan_ was to travel the Mediterranean as the _Hermes._ Photographs from a 1959 book _Pacific Coastal Liners_ by Gordon Newell and John Williamson (Bonanza Books, New York, 1959).Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30247
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30248


Απο το ιδιο βιβλιο, μια ωραια διαφημιση των γραμμων Canadian Pacific. Απο το Σηαττλ στο Βανκουβερ και την πανεμορφη Βικτωρια.. Το πλοιο ειναι το _Princess Joan (__Hermes__)

_joan.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O πρώτος ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής, από μπροσούρα της Ηπειρωτικής του 1973, της τελευταίας του χρονιάς πριν πάει στη Σκωτία για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως κοιτώνας για εργάτες πετρελαίου. Εκεί ακολούθησε το αδελφό ΕΡΜΗΣ που είχε τον ίδιο ρόλο από το 1973 ως το 1974.

Για το ΕΡΜΗΣ η Σκωτία ύπηρξε η αρχή και το τέλος του πλοίου μιας και ναυπηγήθηκε -το 1930-στα Σκωτσέζικα ναυπηγεία Fairfield και επίσης διαλύθηκε στη Σκωτία. Συγκεκριμένα το 1974 στο Inverkeithing, τόπο μαρτυρίου για πολλά ξακουστά υπερωκεάνεια.

Απο μπροσούρα της Ηπειρωτικης που μοιράζεται μαζί μας ο φίλος Henry.

_Courtesy of Henry, PEGASUS from a 1973 Epirotiki brochure, in her last year before becoming an accommodation ship at Scotland. She had followed her sister HERMES which had the same role in 1973-74. HERMES started and finished her life in Scotland, being scrapped at Inverkeithing in 1974._

hermes 4.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη  εικονα του Πηγασος, Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Ellinis, Thank you Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, here is a nice photo of Pegasus courtesy of Pictureships Copywrite 2006.

She is truly handsome in this picture which shows her masts, rigging and funnel to full advantage!

Henry.

scan0538.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Great  photo! Henry Thank you.

----------


## gtogias

> Dear friends, here is a nice photo of Pegasus courtesy of Pictureships Copywrite 2006.
> 
> She is truly handsome in this picture which shows her masts, rigging and funnel to full advantage!
> 
> Henry.


Another excellent photo from our good friend Henry.

Many thanks for sharing.

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks Henry, she really looks great. The rebuilding to cruise ship did not affected her looks negatively. Actually the outward appearance did not changed much, just a new bow, trunking of the three funnels into one and extending the bridgework.

Here is a shot of either Princess Joan or Princess Elizabeth approaching the dock at Seattle.
princess joan or elisz at seattle_waterfront_01.jpg

And a close up of the ship.
princess joan or elisz zoom.jpg

Source–Photo by Dept. of Commerce & Economic Development, Olympia, Wash. Circa 1960.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια γεύση από την ατμόσφαιρα στα κρουαζιερόπλοια της δεκαετίας του '60. Μια μικρή πισίνα, αλλά με ξύλινα ντέκ και πλαισιωμένη από ναυτικά εξαρτήματα. Αλήθεια, τέτοια καπόνια σε βάρκες δεν είχα ξαναδεί... 

Απο μπροσούρα της Ηπειρωτικης που μοιράζεται μαζί μας ο φίλος Henry.
_Cruising in the sixties, courtesy of Henry, from an Epirotiki brochure._

pegasus pool.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_The exceptional Pegasusas Princess  Elizabeth n Seattle in a photographs  from 1959 .

This is a very special photo, taken as Princess Joan leaves Seattle for her very last trip to Vancouver in 1959

Book Pacific Coastal Liners by Gordon Newell and John Williamson (Superior Publishing Co, Seattle, WA, 1959).Απο το βιβλιο Pacific Coastal Liners by Gordon Newell and John Williamson (Superior Publishing Co, Seattle, WA, 1959)  μια μεγαλη και ωραια φωτογραφια του πλοιου  Princess Elizabeth (Pegasus)καθως φευγει για το τελευταιο του ταξιδι απο το Seattle για το  Vancouver του Καναδα

(Σημειωση:  για να δειτε καλα αυτες τις μεγαλες φωτογραφιες, μεγαλωστε το πλατος οσο μπορειτε και θα προστεθουν οι δυο φωτογραφιες η μια διπλα στην αλλην)

PJ1.jpgPJ2.jpg_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Pegasus/Hermes_ postcard of 1963

Pegasus Hermes 1963.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Pegasus/Hermes_ postcard of 1963
> 
> Pegasus Hermes 1963.jpg


Fantastic postcard Nicholas, thanks for sharing with us.
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν και η μετασκευή τους δεν ήταν ιδαίτερα ριζική, το προφίλ το πλοίων άλλαξε πολύ. Ας δούμε το Princess Elizabeth όταν ταξίδευε στο Βανκούβερ και μετά στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

princess eliz.jpg
πηγή: Steamboat Bill

pegasus 01.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και το Ellinis παραδίπλα στον Πειραιά. Τυχαίο? ....δεν νομίζω.

----------


## Ellinis

έχουμε και τις αδυναμίες μας... με τέτοιο πλοίο στο λιμάνι η καρτποστάλ έπρεπε να αγοραστεί!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Princess Joan* *(Hermes)*

http://www.seaflog.com/buscar-fotos/...s/beatrice.jpg

Princess Joan.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πάμε να ρίξουμε και μια ματιά στο εσωτερικό των δίδυμων της Ηπειρωτικής, από την μπροσούρα της εταιρείας. Με την εξέλιξη της κρουαζιέρας τη δεκαετία του '70 τα μικρά αυτά πλοία ήταν αναμενόμενο να μπούν στο περιθώριο...

Το πλωριό σαλόνι με την ξύλινη επένδυση στους μπουλμέδες
hermes 6.jpg

και το εστιατόριο. 
hermes 7.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O κ.T.Diedrich μας χάρισε μια όμορφη φωτο του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ αγκυροβολημένου και με πρυμάτσες στο λιμάνι της Βαλέτα. 
Κλασσική θέση για τα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έδεναν εκεί.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οι εσωτερικοί χώροι πρέπει να διατηρήθηκαν ως είχαν από την εποχή της Canadian Pacific. Είναι ο κλασσικός διάκοσμος με την μπουαζερί στους μπουλμέδες των σαλονιών και του κλιμακοστασίου που είχαν και τα Αιγαίον, Αγγέλικα. Ακόμα και τα φωτιστικά της οροφής πρέπει να είναι original. Θυμάμαι τα δίδυμα της Ηπειρωτικής δεμένα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κάποιες Κυριακές που με πήγαινε ο πατέρας μου να χαζέψουμε καράβια.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία φωτογραφία τoυ μετέπειτα ΕΡΜΗΣ της Ηπειρωτικής, όταν ακόμη ταξίδευε με τα σινιάλα της Canadian Pacific και το όνομα PRINCESS JOAN.

princess joan.jpg
πηγή gordonhunter, Flickr

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends came across this great photo of Hermes at speed from an interesting site "Dubrovnik Tourist Info" courtesy of our Croatian friend Neven Jerkovic. There are other good pictures of these elegant cruise ferries in the same website plus many other featured Greek cruise ships.

1Hermes%202311294070732802.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Amazing  photo!!! Thank you Henry!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα σετάκι από φωτογραφίες του 1972 έχουν θέμα ένα ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά προς την Κύπρο.
Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι ήταν κάποιο πλοίο του Χανδρή, αλλά η επιγραφή σε ένα σωσίβιο με οδήγησε στον ΕΡΜΗ της Ηπειρωτικής.

Παρατηρήστε στην πρώτη φωτογραφία και το περίεργο παιχνίδι με τα άλογα που παίζουν στη μέση του ντεκ... αυτό δεν το είχα ξαναδεί :grin:

_HERMES en route to Cyrpus in 1972._ 

5094648302_c840293fc7_b.jpg hermes1.jpg hermes2.jpg 5094051475_58c2a6412f_b.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thank you Ellinis for these beautiful photos of a bygone era!

Henry  :Smile:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ένα σετάκι από φωτογραφίες του 1972 έχουν θέμα ένα ταξίδι από τον Πειραιά προς την Κύπρο.
> Στην αρχή νόμιζα οτι ήταν κάποιο πλοίο του Χανδρή, αλλά η επιγραφή σε ένα σωσίβιο με οδήγησε στον ΕΡΜΗ της Ηπειρωτικής.
> 
> Παρατηρήστε στην πρώτη φωτογραφία και το περίεργο παιχνίδι με τα άλογα που παίζουν στη μέση του ντεκ... αυτό δεν το είχα ξαναδεί :grin:
> 
> _HERMES en route to Cyrpus in 1972._ 
> 
> 5094648302_c840293fc7_b.jpg hermes1.jpg hermes2.jpg 5094051475_58c2a6412f_b.jpg
> πηγή


Βέβαια, ¶ρη. Ο ιππόδρομος και το shuffleboard (παιχνίδι που παίζεται πάνω στο ξύλινο κατάστρωμα-περίπου σαν τις αμάδες) είναι τα πιο κλασσικά παιχνίδια που παίζονται στα καταστρώματα των κρουαζιερόπλοιων. ¶λλο είναι η σκοποβολή με πύλινους στόχους που εκτοξεύονται από το κατάστρωμα. Τελευταίο κλασσικό παιχνίδι που όμως παίζεται στα σαλόνια του πλοίου είναι το Bingo.

----------


## neven

Enclosed two images of HERMES in Dubrovnik. HERMES visited Dubrovnik first time on April 10th 1965 and PEGASUS on June 18th 1965.
From then, HERMES visited Dubrovnik in total 76 times until November 3rd 1972. and PEGASUS in total 79 times until September 14th 1973.

Neven

pegasus (I).JPG hermes.jpg

----------


## princessjoan

> Dear friends came across this great photo of Hermes at speed from an interesting site "Dubrovnik Tourist Info" courtesy of our Croatian friend Neven Jerkovic. There are other good pictures of these elegant cruise ferries in the same website plus many other featured Greek cruise ships.
> 
> 1Hermes%202311294070732802.jpg


 thanks for a wonderful photo...can you provide the website address so we can see more? thank you.

----------


## neven

The site address : http://www.dubrovnik-turistinfo.com/?idKat=5

but unfortunatelly is in croatian language.

All the best from Dubrovnik,

Neven

----------


## princessjoan

> The site address : http://www.dubrovnik-turistinfo.com/?idKat=5
> 
> but unfortunatelly is in croatian language.
> 
> All the best from Dubrovnik,
> 
> Neven


Thank you very much for the link...the historical pictures are very enjoyable to see.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αυτό πως μας γλύτωσε? (το Princess Patricia)


 
Αν και είναι άλλη πριγκίπισσα αυτή από τις αναφερόμενες , ας τη δούμε σε μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες της

Πηγή : http://ferriesbc.proboards.com/index...nt&thread=4443

----------


## princessjoan

I came across this picture of Highland Queen anchored off Nigg Scotland when both ships were serving as accommodation for oil rig workers. Here is the website:
http://www.thecromartyarchive.org

I cannot get over how handsome these ships were during their Epirotiki days. It sounds as if they were quite successful however I suppose like many older vessels they were victims of the 70s fuel crisis. How I would love to have seen them again, but my first visit to Greece was in 1976...too late!

----------


## Ellinis

Hermes and Pegasus were indeed succesful vessels but by the early '70s they must have been showing their age. Epirotiki had then bought the 30-years younger JUPITER, the purpose built cruise ship NEPTUNE and they were converting the much bigger ATLAS.
I guess that it was not the fuel cost that made them reduntant but their own success which created a need for bigger vessels.

Here is a nice photo of HERMES from a 1970s magazine.

Image2.jpg

P.S. there are more photos of the two ships at the Cromarty site you indicated, such as this _one_, or that _one_.

----------


## princessjoan

Thank you for your interesting comments and another wonderful photo of Hermes at speed.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is another great photo of Pegasus by Chris Howell in Valletta harbour which really shows her after decks in more detail.

Henry.

1280057.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Indeed a great shot Henry! But why I can't see a swimming pool?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris, remember that the swimming pools on both Hermes and Pegasus were located forward of the funnel and not on the after deck. If you look closely at the photo you can barely make it out just beside the large ventilators in front of the funnel casing.

I think elsewhere on this thread there are pictures from a brochure that show the swimming pool and they were surronded by small square stacks all covered by the small ceramic tiles as the pool itself surronded by metal rods and ropework (as the old swimming pools which were converted holds used to be). It was clearly a sunken metal basin placed mid ships just aft of the open air cinema!

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris have marked it for you to make it easier to spot !

Pegasus pool.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Thank you Henry, I thought it was aft of the funnel...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aris have marked it for you to make it easier to spot !
> 
> Pegasus pool.jpg


Great photo!!!   Thank you very much Henry!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του ΕΡΜΗΣ, τραβηγμένη κατά την 7ετία κρίνοντας από την επιγραφή πάνω στη σιταποθήκη του Πειραιά.

Hermes  359.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1961 προέρχονται οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν το ΕΡΜΗΣ, την πισίνα, το γκαράζ και πως έμπαιναν τα αυτοκίνητα.

hermes 2.jpg

Με την ευκαιρία να παραθέσω και ένα κείμενο που εντόπισα για τον πλοίαρχο Δημήτρη (Μήτσο) Ποταμιάνο. Απολαυστικό και χαρακτηριστικό για το πως χτήστικε ο μύθος της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας. Με κόρτε, κρασί και καπατσοσύνη  :Fat:  Κερασάκι στην τούρτα και ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας με τον αδελφό του που ήταν 1ος μηχανικός στο ΕΡΜΗΣ... μη γραπτά μηνύματα γιατί δεν μιλιόντουσαν!




> The "Hermes" made her inaugural call at Famagusta and Limassol on June  29, 1961. The crew was really well selected, not starting, however, from  the Captain, Demetris Potamianos, a distant member of the owners'  family, who was a real sea-warrior but always untidy and with his cap on  in a funny oblique way. Captain Demetri or better Kapetan Mitsos as  they used to call him had, like everyone else, his own hobby.  He liked  inviting beautiful ladies to the bridge to show them his album of  photographs demonstrating his achievements in his whole life at sea and  offering them, to start with, a glass of Commandaria wine [...]  Another thing about Captain  Demetri, on which, both, himself and his brother, who happened to be the  Chief Engineer of the ship, were gossiped, was that they were never on  speaking terms. Whenever it was necessary for them to communicate, they  were exchanged messages in writing.
> πηγή

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1961 προέρχονται οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν το ΕΡΜΗΣ, την πισίνα, το γκαράζ και πως έμπαιναν τα αυτοκίνητα.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία να παραθέσω και ένα κείμενο που εντόπισα για τον πλοίαρχο Δημήτρη (Μήτσο) Ποταμιάνο. Απολαυστικό και χαρακτηριστικό για το πως χτήστικε ο μύθος της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας. Με κόρτε, κρασί και καπατσοσύνη  Κερασάκι στην τούρτα και ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας με τον αδελφό του που ήταν 1ος μηχανικός στο ΕΡΜΗΣ... μη γραπτά μηνύματα γιατί δεν μιλιόντουσαν!


Thanks Ellinis for this very interesting anecdote!

Henry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

*PRINCESS JOAN - ΗΕRMES το 1938 απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA 

*C_P_R_Princess_under_Lions_Gate_Bridge_under_construction_1938_copy.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του πλοίου το 1955 όταν ταξίδευε στον Καναδά

Hermes as Pr JOAN1955-BJMcoll.jpg
πηγή B.J.McColl

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful full page photo of Pegasus from a 1971 Lunn Poly brochure for the UK market. They were using all 3 ships that season (Hermes, Pegasus and Odysseus) what a shame I have'nt been able to find the remaining pages of this 20 page brochure!

Henry.

Pegasus Lunn Poly.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανιο βιντεακι απο την καθελκυση του princess joan το 1930 

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/br...beat-the-world

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολυ σπανιο βιντεακι απο την καθελκυση του princess joan το 1930 
> 
> http://www.britishpathe.com/video/br...beat-the-world


Κι αλλο ενα του Princess Elizabeth  http://www.britishpathe.com/video/la...uery/LAUNCHING

----------


## Ellinis

O φίλτατος Trevor Jones μας έχει χαρίσει υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από τις επισκέψεις του στον Πειραιά, και τέτοια είναι και αυτή του ΕΡΜΗΣ να γυρνάει αργά στη μέση του λιμανιού.

HERMES.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> O φίλτατος Trevor Jones μας έχει χαρίσει υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από τις επισκέψεις του στον Πειραιά, και τέτοια είναι και αυτή του ΕΡΜΗΣ να γυρνάει αργά στη μέση του λιμανιού.


Great photo Aris thanks so much for uploading!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> O φίλτατος Trevor Jones μας έχει χαρίσει υπέροχες φωτογραφίες από τις επισκέψεις του στον Πειραιά, και τέτοια είναι και αυτή του ΕΡΜΗΣ να γυρνάει αργά στη μέση του λιμανιού.
> 
> HERMES.jpg


 Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του Ερμή που τον θυμάμαι μαζί με τον Πήγασο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στα παιδικά μου χρόνια. Εκείνο το Ζήτω η 21 Απριλίου πάνω στο κτίριο όμως ε...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Interesting photocard which I obtained recently of Pegasus from a 14 day Black Sea cruise ex Venice in September 1972 signed on the back by the Captain, Staff Captain, First Officer and Chief Steward......
Good souvenir for the passenger, wish I had sailed on her, Hermes and Pegasus were such beautiful classics.

Henry.

scan0001.jpg scan0002.jpg

----------


## steveship1

Beautiful card Henry! Thanks for sharing. Likewise, HERMES and PEGADUS are two of my favorites!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Princess Joan κοντά στο Βανκούβερ του Καναδά.
Princess_Joan.jpg




πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια φωτο!Παντως η Ηπειρωτικη ειχε κανει μικρες αλλα καιριες παρεμβασεις στην εμφανιση του πλοιου και εδειχνε νεοτερο χωρις ομως να χασει τον χαρακτηρα του

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ωραια φωτο!Παντως η Ηπειρωτικη ειχε κανει μικρες αλλα καιριες παρεμβασεις στην εμφανιση του πλοιου και εδειχνε νεοτερο χωρις ομως να χασει τον χαρακτηρα του


Βέβαια, η ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗ κατά την κλασσική της μέθοδο νεωτερισμού των παλαιών καραβιών της εδώ είχε επέμβει στην τσιμινιέρα η οποία αντικατάστησε τις δύο παλαιές, την πλώρη που απέκτησε μοντέρνο τελείωμα και την γέφυρα.

----------


## Ellinis

ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ή ΕΡΜΗΣ από ένα σλάιντ του Ian Schiffman που εμφανιστηκε στο ebay. Δεν έχω βρει κάποιο σημείο που να διαφοροποιεί τα δυο αδερφάκια. Ο αριθμός από τις βάρκες φαίνεται να αλλάζει από το ένα πλοίο στο άλλο αλλά και από εποχή σε εποχή.

s-l160055.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Είναι το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Το ΕΡΜΗΣ είχε τέσσερα ζευγάρια με διπλές βάρκες και ένα ζευγάρι με μονές. Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ είχε και ζευγάρια μονές βάρκες πριν και μετά από τις διπλές.

----------


## steveship1

Very Nice! Thanks for sharing

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σλαιντ στο ebay 
Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στο λιμανι του Πειραια σε μια πρυμνια ποζα,  στ'αριστερα  της εικονας βλεπουμε το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ   

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/35mm-SLIDE-M...0AAOSwIgNXjeaG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Από τις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα η καναδική εταιρεία σιδηροδρόμων Canadian Pacific Railway (CPR) η οποία εκμεταλλευόταν εμπορικά την ραχοκοκαλιά του Καναδά από τις ανατολικές ακτές του Ατλαντικού μέχρι τις δυτικές του Ειρηνικού, αποφάσισε να επεκτείνει τις δραστηριότητές της και στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές αγοράζοντας το πλειοψηφικό πακέτο μετοχών το 1901 της ναυτιλιακής Canadian Pacific Navigation Company (καμία σχέση με την πρώτη) της δυτικής επαρχίας British Columbia. Η CPNC διέθετε ήδη 72 μικρά και μεγαλύτερα καράβια που συνέδεαν το Βανκούβερ με λιμάνια της British Columbia όπως το νησί Βικτώρια και βόρεια με την Αλάσκα και το 1905 απορροφήθηκε τελείως από την CPR επεκτείνοντας το 1908 το μεταφορικό της έργο νότια και σε λιμάνια της πολιτείας Washington όπως το Πορτ ¶ντζελες και Σηάτλ. Ήδη από την δεκαετία του 10 άρχισαν να ναυπηγούνται μεγαλύτερα επιβατηγά καράβια τα οποία είχαν την δυνατότητα να φιλοξενούν σε περισσότερες καμπίνες τους επιβάτες των νυκτερινών παράκτιων δρομολογίων στις δυτικές ακτές του Καναδά και των Η.Π.Α. Όλα τα καράβια των παράκτιων δυτικών και ανατολικών ακτών έφεραν σαν πρώτο συνθετικό το  Princess σε αντίθεση με τα μεγαλύτερα ποντοπόρα του Ατλαντικού και του Ειρηνικού που είχαν σαν πρώτο συνθετικό το Empress. Το 1929 η CPR  ανέθεσε την ναυπήγηση ενός διδύμου ποσταλιών 5.000 τόνων στα ναυπηγεία Fairfield στο Govan της Σκωτίας για την τριγωνική γραμμή Βανκούβερ-Βικτώρια-Σηάτλ. Τα καράβια αυτά είχαν χωρητικότητα 5.251 τόνους grt, 107 μέτρα μήκος και 16 μέτρα πλάτος, χωρητικότητα 1.000 επιβατών εκ των οποίων 405 σε καμπίνες ΑΆ θέσης και 26 ΒΆ θέσης, είχαν γκαράζ  με πλευρική φόρτωση για 48 αυτοκίνητα, δύο 4κύλινδρες ατμομηχανές τετραπλής εκτόνωσης 3.600 ίππων κατασκευής του ναυπηγείου που κινούσαν δύο έλικες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 16,5 κόμβων (max 17). Το πρώτο καθελκύστηκε στις 30 Ιανουαρίου του 1930 με το όνομα Princess Elizabeth ενώ το δεύτερο ακολούθησε στις 4 Μαρτίου και πήρε το όνομα Princess Joan. Το χαρακτηριστικό των δύο καραβιών ήταν η χαμηλή και μακριά υπερκατασκευή, όπως άλλωστε και των προγενέστερων Πριγκιπισσών, τρεις τσιμινιέρες (ήταν τα τελευταία με τρεις τσιμινιέρες που ναυπηγήθηκαν για λογαριασμό της CPR) και η έλλειψη φορτω-εκφορτωτικού εξοπλισμού. Εσωτερικά είχαν ιδιαίτερη πολυτέλεια (όπως όλες οι Πριγκίπισσες) με επιφάνειες καλυμμένες με σκουρόχρωμη ξυλεία και έπιπλα με δερμάτινες και βελούδινες επενδύσεις και προσέφεραν όλες τις απαραίτητες ανέσεις με σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, μπαρ και καπνιστήριο. Τον Μάρτιο και τον Απρίλιο του 1930 αντίστοιχα ξεκίνησαν το μακρύ ταξίδι από τα ναυπηγεία της Σκωτίας αφού παραδόθηκαν  στην εταιρία τους και έφτασαν ένα μήνα αργότερα μέσω της διώρυγας του Παναμά στο Βανκούβερ για να ξεκινήσουν τον Μάιο την καθιερωμένη γραμμή με την χαρακτηριστική μαύρη φορεσιά και τις ώχρα τσιμινιέρες, σήμα κατατεθέν της CPR. Η αναχώρησή τους από το Βανκούβερ ήταν τα μεσάνυκτα εναλλάξ και μετά από 6 ώρες έφταναν στην Βικτώρια ενώ τους χειμερινούς μήνες επέκτειναν το ταξίδι τους νοτιότερα προς τα λιμάνια Πορτ ¶ντζελες και Σηάτλ. Στις 12 Οκτωβρίου του 1943 το Princess Joan λίγο μετά τον απόπλου του την νύκτα από το Βανκούβερ προς Βικτώρια με 400 επιβάτες, εμβόλισε και βύθισε το μικρό φορτηγό καράβι Squid το οποίο μετέφερε 25 τόνους δυναμίτη. Ως εκ θαύματος δεν σημειώθηκε έκρηξη από τον δυναμίτη και τα πέντε μέλη του πληρώματος του μικρού φορτηγού περισυλλέγησαν σώα από το πλήρωμα του Princess Joan. To 1959, η CPR αποφάσισε να διακόψει μετά από μισό αιώνα την λειτουργία της γραμμής του Σηάτλ καθώς και το νυκτερινό δρομολόγιο προς Βικτώρια. Στις 25 Φεβρουαρίου τα καράβια έκαναν το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο από το Σηάτλ προς το Βανκούβερ, παροπλίστηκαν στην Βικτώρια και λίγους μήνες μετά, βγήκαν προς πώληση μη έχοντας βρει άλλη εναλλακτική γραμμή. Τον Δεκέμβριο του 1960 πουλήθηκαν στην εταιρία των αφών Ποταμιάνου και έφτασαν αρχές του 1961 στον Πειραιά. Ακολούθησε μια σύντομη μετασκευή όπου μεγάλωσε το γκαράζ για συνολικά 120 αυτοκίνητα, προεκτάθηκε η πλώρη που απέκτησε μία πιο μοντέρνα εμφάνιση όπως και η γέφυρα που απέκτησε καμπίνες αξιωματικών ακριβώς πίσω, αντικαταστάθηκαν οι τρεις τσιμινιέρες από μία φαρδιά τσιμινιέρα, προστέθηκε μία μικρή πισίνα μπρος από την τσιμινιέρα, τοποθετήθηκε κλιματισμός σε όλους τους χώρους και δημιουργήθηκαν καμπίνες για 450 επιβάτες. Αφού φόρεσαν την κλασσική μπεζ-χακί φορεσιά της Ηπειρωτικής με την μπλε τσιμινιέρα και τον βυζαντινό σταυρό το μεν Princess Elizabeth μετονομάστηκε σε Πήγασος, το δε Princess Joan σε Ερμής (ΙΙ). Τα δύο καράβια ξεκίνησαν μία 15ήμερη μεσογειακή γραμμή η οποία είχε ως αφετηρία την Βενετία και τερμάτιζε στην Χάϊφα με τριήμερη παραμονή εκεί, ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια το Σπλιτ, τον Πειραιά, την Ρόδο, την Λεμεσό, την Αμμόχωστο και επιστροφή από την Χάϊφα προς την Βενετία πάλι μέσω των λιμανιών στην Κύπρο και τον Πειραιά, την Κέρκυρα και το Ντουμπρόβνικ. Η γραμμή αυτή προσφερόταν και ως κρουαζιέρα και όσοι επιβάτες ήθελαν μπορούσαν να βάλουν το αυτοκίνητό τους στο γκαράζ των πλοίων για χρήση στα λιμάνια επίσκεψης. Η γραμμή αυτή συνεχίστηκε για 10 χρόνια ενώ το 1971 ναυλωμένα στον tour βρετανικό operator Lunn-Poly (μέρος της TUI σήμερα) απευθυνόμενα στην αγορά της Αγγλίας έκαναν και κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Ατλαντικού όπως η Τενερίφη και η Μαδέρα, το Γιβραλτάρ, στην δυτική Μεσόγειο και βόρειο Αφρική. Με την λήξη της σαιζόν το Ερμής πουλήθηκε στην εταιρία L. Dupes & Associates με έδρα την Αμμόχωστο για στατικό ρόλο ξενοδοχείου στο Λάγκος της Νιγηρίας και το 1973 μεταφέρθηκε στο Nigg Bay της Σκωτίας για ρόλο φιλοξενίας εργατών σε πετρελαιοπηγές. Το 1972 ο Πήγασος έκανε εκτός από το καθιερωμένο 15ήμερο πρόγραμμά του και μία 14ήμερη κρουαζιέρα το φθινόπωρο επισκεπτόμενος λιμάνια της Ρουμανίας, Ρωσίας και Τουρκίας στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Το 1973 τo 43χρονo καράβι πέρασε την τελευταία του σαιζόν με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής και στην συνέχεια ναυλώθηκε από την αμερικάνικη εταιρία του Χιούστον, Brown & Root Inc., με το όνομα Highland Queen για να συναντήσει το αδελφάκι του στο Nigg Bay της Σκωτίας.  Το 1974 το Ερμής πουλήθηκε για διάλυση στην εταιρία Loima Shipping και οδηγήθηκε στο Inverkeithing της Σκωτίας όπου διαλύθηκε. Το Highland Queen πουλήθηκε το 1975 στην εταιρία Highland Shipping Co. και την επόμενη χρονιά, τον Μάρτιο του  1976, ρυμουλκήθηκε μέσω Zeebrugge στην Μπρύζ του Βελγίου όπου διαλύθηκε.

Το Princess Elizabeth στο λιμάνι της Βικτώρια,
Princess_Elizabeth_Victoria.jpg
Το Princess Joan
Princess Joan1.jpg

Ο Ερμής με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής
Hermes_Potamianos.jpg

Ο Πήγασος στην Τενερίφη στη διάρκεια κάποιας κρουαζιέρας στα νησιά του Ατλαντικού και βόρειο Αφρική σε μία από τις κρουαζιέρες ναυλωμένο στην Lunn-Poly
Pegasus_Tenerife.jpg

Το Highland Queen σε στατικό ρόλο στο Nigg Bay
Highland Queen.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών thechromartyarchive.org, clydeships.co.uk, ferriesbc.proboards.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το Passenger Liners του Laurence Dunn (1965)  όλες οι καμπίνες ήταν εξωτερικές κ κάθε θέση είχε τους δικούς της κοινόχρηστους χώρους κ τραπεζαρία.Η Α' θέση έπαιρνε 180 επιβάτες σε 1-κλινες,2-κλινες καμπίνες οι περισσότερες με ιδιαίτερες ευκολίες.Η θέση καμπίνας (φαντάζομαι αυτό που λέγαμε Β') έπαιρνε 140 σε 2-κλινες,3-κλινες καμπίνες μερικές με ιδιαίτερες ευκολίες κ η Τουριστική 150 επιβάτες σε 2-,4-,6-,8-κλινες καμπίνες.
Το The World's Passenger Ships του Colin E. Worker (1967) αναφέρει ότι τα αδελφά διέφεραν στην διαρρύθμιση εσωτερικά κ είχαν "μεγάλο" γκαράζ.
Γραμμή Βενετία-Σπλιτ-Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο-Κύπρο-Χάιφα-Κύπρο-Ρόδο-Πειραιά-Κέρκυρα-Ντουμπρόβνικ-Βενετία,Μάρτιο ως Οκτώβριο.

Γνωρίζει κανείς γιά την συμπεριφορά τους στο ταξίδεμα;; Aν κρίνω από το "σπάσιμο" χαμηλά που ξεκινούσε από πλώρα κ το ότι ήταν στενά βαπόρια δεν πρέπει να είχαν την  καλύτερη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

«Γνωρίζει κανείς γιά την συμπεριφορά τους στο ταξίδεμα;; Aν κρίνω από το "σπάσιμο" χαμηλά που ξεκινούσε από πλώρα κ το ότι ήταν στενά βαπόρια δεν πρέπει να είχαν την καλύτερη.»
Φαντάζομαι φίλε Βίτωρα Χιώτη ότι θα είχαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά με τα προγενέστερα Αγγέλικα, Αιγαίον και Mediterranean που είχαν το ίδιο σουλούπι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> «Γνωρίζει κανείς γιά την συμπεριφορά τους στο ταξίδεμα;; Aν κρίνω από το "σπάσιμο" χαμηλά που ξεκινούσε από πλώρα κ το ότι ήταν στενά βαπόρια δεν πρέπει να είχαν την καλύτερη.»
> Φαντάζομαι φίλε Βίτωρα Χιώτη ότι θα είχαν την ίδια συμπεριφορά με τα προγενέστερα Αγγέλικα, Αιγαίον και Mediterranean που είχαν το ίδιο σουλούπι.


Φίλε ΤSS QAM δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι,ούτε έχω ταξιδέψει με κάποιο από αυτά.Αν κρίνω από το σουλούπι κ το ότι στoν Καναδά ταξίδευαν σε προστατευμένα νερά,άποψή μου είναι ότι δεν ήταν καλοτάξιδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Κοιτάζοντας ξανά παλιές φωτογραφίες όλο και κάτι παραπάνω βλέπεις. Εδώ στο φόντο μιας φωτογραφίας  του ιστορικού φωτογραφείου των Αφων Μεγαλοκονόμου βλέπουμε τον Μάη του 1961 το ένα από τα δυο αδελφά αμετασκευάστο ακόμη δεμένο εκεί που σήμερα δένουν τα ροδίτικα. 

Piraeus 15-5-1961.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Κοιτάζοντας ξανά παλιές φωτογραφίες όλο και κάτι παραπάνω βλέπεις. Εδώ στο φόντο μιας φωτογραφίας  του ιστορικού φωτογραφείου των Αφων Μεγαλοκονόμου βλέπουμε τον Μάη του 1961 το ένα από τα δυο αδελφά αμετασκευάστο ακόμη δεμένο εκεί που σήμερα δένουν τα ροδίτικα. 
> 
> Piraeus 15-5-1961.jpg


Με πρώτο φόντο ένα από τα Μαριώ ή Σαρωνίς

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Με πρώτο φόντο ένα από τα Μαριώ ή Σαρωνίς


_
Αλεξανδρε ειναι τo  ΜΑΡΙΩ   _

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Hello Nautilia&#180;s,

here my contribution to this thread - 
deck plans from Princess Joan and later Hermes:

Princess Joan DP.jpgHermes DP.jpg

and deck plans from Princess Elizabeth which got later Pegasus:

Princess Joan DP.jpgPegasus DP.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Mediterranean Schedules 1963 + 1972

Epirotiki 1963.jpg

Epirotiki 1972.jpg

----------

